# Pitbull set on fire!



## worm1028 (May 6, 2009)

Police Investigate Animal Abuse Case - wjz.com

I hope they find whomever did this and burn them alive and see how they enjoy it.


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

dang that is messed up i hope they do find who did that


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG that is horrible. I would adopt that dog in a heart beat, poor thing that is absolute horrible! People suck!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that infuriates me. i wish theyd alert the media more about stuff like that rather than make the main focus attacks.


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

thats the saddest story ever poor pup! i hope they get who ever did that to her! geez what kind of heartless person could do that??? unbelieveable


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG! That's right by where I just was at the vet! It's so sad.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This really pissses me off. I have had a rescue in before that was set on fire and it was the saddest most horrifying thing I have ever seen done to an animal. I would %100 set the people on fire who did this.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

They say being burned alive is the most painful form of torture and/ or death. I can't believe someone would do that to a dog.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

that poor pup i dont even know how to feel right now im sad for the the dog and so pissed that no1 helped the dog i wish i knew the person who did it i would set fire to him and his home ppl like this deserve the worst punishment i pray they get thers


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i can't believe that nobody went to help the dog!!!! i am pretty infuriated about this, i cannot even imagine. it makes me sick thinking about it... i would totally kick whomevers arse that did this to this poor sweet baby


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That poor thing......

Karma will come back around and bite them in the ars.....


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i think the whole eye for an eye thing should come into play here.


----------



## desertracer (May 26, 2009)

megz said:


> i think the whole eye for an eye thing should come into play here.


X 2
I completely agree


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

*Sick jerks! WTF!!!*

I'd love to set the bastards that did this on fire!!! WTF is wrong with some people!!!   

BALTIMORE -- A Pennsylvania rescue organization has stepped in to take over treatment of a 2-year-old pit bull that was severely burned, and officials are offering a reward for information leading to an arrest.

Donate To The Franky Fund
Video: Dr. Kim Talks Burns

Authorities said the dog was doused with gasoline Wednesday in the 1700 block of Calhoun Street in southwest Baltimore and then set on fire.

Baltimore city police Officer Syreeta Teel said she used her sweatshirt to put the fire out.

"This was one of the most cruel things I've ever seen. It hurt me to my heart," Teel said. "She was screaming, rolling around on the ground. I've never heard a dog make that sound." 








Phoenix getting treatment for her burns.

The dog, who rescuers have nicknamed Phoenix and Lil Mercy, was taken to the Baltimore Animal Rescue and Care Shelter, or BARCS, and then taken to the Swan Harbor Animal Hospital.

"She came in walking and wagging her tail, looking at the staff and looking for comfort," said BARCS Executive Director Jennifer Mead-Brause.

Phoenix was covered in salve, wrapped in bandages and given pain medication.

"We're going to do quite a bit of prayer, a lot of antibiotics, a lot of bandage changes &#8230; just sometimes, the body just kind of goes into shutdown, really," said veterinarian Dr. Marcella Bonner.

Bonner said the dog had burns on 98 percent of her body. Pennsylvania's Main Line Animal Rescue said it will give the dog a window of several days to see if she responds to treatment before it considers putting her down.

"I think she's going to get worse before she gets better, if she does get better," Bonner said. "But she's trying. I can't believe she's even survived what she's survived." "No animal deserves this type of treatment. This is one of the most severe cases of animal cruelty I've ever seen."
- BARCS Executive Director Jennifer Mead-Brause

Phoenix is getting help through a BARCS program called the Franky Fund that helps homeless and abused animals get the medical care they need.

Those who donate to the fund can help cover the cost of Phoenix's initial treatment and help others like her. To do so, visit the BARCS Web site.

"No animal deserves this type of treatment," Mead-Brause said. "This is one of the most severe cases of animal cruelty I've ever seen."

Bonner said she sees animal cruelty all too often. She said Phoenix's case is a reminder that animal abuse can happen right under your nose.

"For me, I see it at least two times a year. We're going to make it hopefully better for all animals that are victims of this tragic abuse," she said.

She said even if you're not worried about the animal, call the police because of the offender.

"Studies show this is just the beginning. When people go do these things to animals, it goes on that the next victim is a human or a child. This is the first warning sign," Bonner said.

Police currently don't have any information on an owner or a suspect.

A reward of $1,000 is being offered for information leading to the arrest and conviction of those responsible. Call 410-396-4698 and ask for the animal enforcement officer supervisor at the Bureau of Animal Control or call police.

If no one is caught after six months, the money used for the reward will roll over into the Franky Fund.
Copyright 2009 by wbaltv.com. All rights reserved.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/14309-pitbull-set-fire.html


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

This is in my neck of the woods and I would like to be put in a room with these sick bastards. I swear if I found out who did this crap they wouldn't have to worry about the police. This angers me so bad.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

I posted in the other thread.

This is in my neck of the woods and I would like to be put in a room with these sick bastards. I swear if I found out who did this crap they wouldn't have to worry about the police. This angers me so bad.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG i can't even read it I will cry!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You can't teach empathy.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

setting them on fire is WAY too quick....make the perp be a skin donor for burn victims....I understand skin donation is EXTREMELY painful! And healthy skin will grow back in the donated spot so you could do it again and again and again.....how about a pound of flesh for every day that baby suffers and if he lives through that, then give him a few years of prison sharing a cell with a dog loving, pyrophobic murderer.........


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh my gosh... This is disgusting. I like Egypts philosophy on life... Eye for and Eye


----------



## Atheist (Apr 27, 2009)

Again this only goes to demonstrate the fact that humans are a much greater danger to pitbulls than pitbull are to humans. Which is the vicious species? I also find it interesting that after being abused by humans a pitbull still only wants the affection and company of humans. The idoit who did this should be shot.


----------



## mommaluvspits (May 30, 2009)

Hey everyone! New here but wanted to chime in on this one. I live near here and was heart broken when I heard about this on the news! I was just telling my husband that I can't believe someone would be so cruel as to set a dog on fire! When I read that the pit was wagging her tail and all when she got to BARCS, I thought, "how typical of a pit!" Through all of that and ready to wag and be with humans. People just don't get it about the breed.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Atheist said:


> Again this only goes to demonstrate the fact that humans are a much greater danger to pitbulls than pitbull are to humans. Which is the vicious species? I also find it interesting that after being abused by humans a pitbull still only wants the affection and company of humans. The idoit who did this should be shot.


yeah the part i agree with you on the most guy is the fact that mistreated apbts still yearn for that human companionship. even after losing trust in their physical abusers, they still look forward to better days with the next person who can show them what a loving home should be like.

It makes me really think what was going through the mind of this psychopath? I mean.. I know something had to trigger it.. and the saddest part, it was probably something that the pup did on accident..

makes me sick!!


----------



## brendelpit (Jun 1, 2009)

that is just sick who in there right mind would do that


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

id seriously have no problem putting some gasoline and put that mothafucka on fire.. (sorry for bad words, but i could think of even worse ones for this subject which doesnt deserve to be named human..)

he'll suffer for this one, for sure. we have saying: everything pays off, everything comes back. 

i think its true.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I heard poor Phoenix/Mercy passed away this weekend :-(


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

this is horrible..i hope they cut the dudes d*#@ off! set him on fire and leave him!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> this is horrible..i hope they cut the dudes d*#@ off! set him on fire and leave him!


we girls can't always go after the d*^% first!!! That's why boys think we're evil!! LOL

Maybe cut off his thumbs, give him a fire extinguisher, THEN set him on fire....see, he could have the HOPE of putting it out but with no thumbs....well, it's just not gonna work!! But make the extinguisher empty just in case.......


----------



## spnall4 (Feb 12, 2009)

Unleashed: Phoenix the burned pit pup passes away - A blog for animal lovers on pets, dogs, cats, shelters and animal rescue - baltimoresun.com

 RIP lil pup....I truly hope they find the cowards who did this. They need to be removed from society. I can't even imagine what will come next.....a person or child next time??? Khia is about the same age as this girl....and I can't even tell you the things I would do to the ones involved if this happened to my dog.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

I think people who do things like this should used for their organs and disposed of in the same manner!


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

My luck - their organs would be as useless as they are.


----------



## sweet_tia_22 (Jun 6, 2009)

that is terrible! what person in their right mind would do such a thing!? poor baby


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

This is sad. And the nation cries about water boarding. Maybe we could release these people and terrorists on each other. Maybe they should be set on fire. There are so many ways this can be stopped if we only had the will. If people were punished with the same method they victimize I bet this kind of crap would happen a lot less. Why are we so weak as a nation. This is a sad post but I must admit that I did find humor in the creativity involved with this individuals punishment. The post about being a skin donor and the other about no thumbs and a fire extinguisher were classic.


----------



## Knuckles House (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, some people should be euthanized.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

thats wat im saying...put me in a room with these psycos and give me a blow torch...i'll even the odds...i dont understand it i really dont


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

worm1028 said:


> Police Investigate Animal Abuse Case - wjz.com
> 
> I hope they find whomever did this and burn them alive and see how they enjoy it.


this jus makes my blood boil!! the person who did that should have 2 die a slow painful death!! how can anyone do such a horrible thing 2 a living animal!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

it makes me sad that this happened in the city i love


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

Crucifixion is too good for people like that.


----------

